# KDE4 failed to compile, cmake looking for KActivitiesConfig.cmake



## claudiuschan (Jul 11, 2013)

Hi experts,

I am trying to install KDE4 from ports and facing some issue. I hope someone is kind enough to shed some light on the installation. I am new to _the_ *F*reeBSD system.

Currently I am running FreeBSD9.1 x64 version. Sorry for the messy first post.

`make -DBATCH install clean`


```
===>  Installing for kde-4.10.5
===>   kde-4.10.5 depends on package: kdeaccessibility>=4.8.0 - found
===>   kde-4.10.5 depends on file: /usr/local/kde4/bin/kuser - found
===>   kde-4.10.5 depends on file: /usr/local/kde4/bin/kxsconfig - found
===>   kde-4.10.5 depends on package: kdeedu>=4.1.0 - found
===>   kde-4.10.5 depends on file: /usr/local/kde4/bin/kmines - not found
===>    Verifying install for /usr/local/kde4/bin/kmines in /usr/ports/games/kdegames4
===>   Returning to build of kde-4.10.5
===>   kde-4.10.5 depends on package: kdegraphics>=4.1.0 - not found
===>    Verifying install for kdegraphics>=4.1.0 in /usr/ports/graphics/kdegraphics4
===>  Installing for kdegraphics-4.10.5
===>   kdegraphics-4.10.5 depends on file: /usr/local/kde4/lib/kde4/mobithumbnail.so - found
===>   kdegraphics-4.10.5 depends on file: /usr/local/kde4/lib/strigi/strigiea_dvi.so - found
===>   kdegraphics-4.10.5 depends on file: /usr/local/kde4/lib/kde4/svgpart.so - found
===>   kdegraphics-4.10.5 depends on file: /usr/local/kde4/lib/kde4/gsthumbnail.so - found
===>   kdegraphics-4.10.5 depends on file: /usr/local/kde4/lib/kde4/kio_kamera.so - found
===>   kdegraphics-4.10.5 depends on file: /usr/local/kde4/bin/gwenview - not found
===>    Verifying install for /usr/local/kde4/bin/gwenview in /usr/ports/graphics/gwenview-kde4
===>   gwenview-4.10.5 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/cmake - found
===>   gwenview-4.10.5 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/qt4/libQtCore.so - found
===>   gwenview-4.10.5 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/qt4/libQtGui.so - found
===>   gwenview-4.10.5 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/moc-qt4 - found
===>   gwenview-4.10.5 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/qt4/libQtOpenGL.so - found
===>   gwenview-4.10.5 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/qmake-qt4 - found
===>   gwenview-4.10.5 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/rcc - found
===>   gwenview-4.10.5 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/uic-qt4 - found
===>   gwenview-4.10.5 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/automoc4 - found
===>   gwenview-4.10.5 depends on file: /usr/local/kde4/lib/libkactivities.so.6 - found
===>   gwenview-4.10.5 depends on file: /usr/local/kde4/lib/libkdecore.so.7 - found
===>   gwenview-4.10.5 depends on file: /usr/local/kde4/lib/libkipi.so.10 - found
===>   gwenview-4.10.5 depends on file: /usr/local/kde4/lib/libkonq.so.7 - found
===>   gwenview-4.10.5 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/libsoprano.so.4 - found
===>   gwenview-4.10.5 depends on shared library: jpeg.11 - found
===>   gwenview-4.10.5 depends on shared library: exiv2.12 - found
===>  Configuring for gwenview-4.10.5
===>  Performing out-of-source build
/bin/mkdir -p /usr/ports/graphics/gwenview-kde4/work/.build
-- Found Qt-Version 4.8.4 (using /usr/local/bin/qmake-qt4)
-- Found X11: /usr/local/lib/libX11.so
-- Found KDE 4.10 include dir: /usr/local/kde4/include
-- Found KDE 4.10 library dir: /usr/local/kde4/lib
-- Found the KDE4 kconfig_compiler preprocessor: /usr/local/kde4/bin/kconfig_compiler
-- Found automoc4: /usr/local/bin/automoc4
-- No Kipi library version required. Check default version : 1.2.0
-- Check Kipi library in local sub-folder...
-- Check Kipi library using pkg-config...
-- Kipi library version: 2.0.0
-- libkipi: Found version 2.0.0 (required: 1.2.0)
-- Found lcms version 2.04, /usr/local/lib/liblcms2.so
-- Looking for libjpeg version in /usr/local/include/jpeglib.h
-- libjpeg version: 80
-- Configuring done
-- The C compiler identification is GNU 4.2.1
-- The CXX compiler identification is GNU 4.2.1
-- Check for working C compiler: /usr/bin/cc
-- Check for working C compiler: /usr/bin/cc -- works
-- Detecting C compiler ABI info
-- Detecting C compiler ABI info - done
-- Check for working CXX compiler: /usr/bin/c++
-- Check for working CXX compiler: /usr/bin/c++ -- works
-- Detecting CXX compiler ABI info
-- Detecting CXX compiler ABI info - done
-- Looking for Q_WS_X11
-- Looking for Q_WS_X11 - found
-- Looking for Q_WS_WIN
-- Looking for Q_WS_WIN - not found
-- Looking for Q_WS_QWS
-- Looking for Q_WS_QWS - not found
-- Looking for Q_WS_MAC
-- Looking for Q_WS_MAC - not found
-- Found Qt-Version 4.8.4 (using /usr/local/bin/qmake-qt4)
-- Looking for XOpenDisplay in /usr/local/lib/libX11.so;/usr/local/lib/libXext.so;/usr/local/lib/libXft.so;/usr/local/lib/libXau.so;/usr/local/lib/libXdmcp.so;/usr/local/lib/libXpm.so
-- Looking for XOpenDisplay in /usr/local/lib/libX11.so;/usr/local/lib/libXext.so;/usr/local/lib/libXft.so;/usr/local/lib/libXau.so;/usr/local/lib/libXdmcp.so;/usr/local/lib/libXpm.so - found
-- Looking for gethostbyname
-- Looking for gethostbyname - found
-- Looking for connect
-- Looking for connect - found
-- Looking for remove
-- Looking for remove - found
-- Looking for shmat
-- Looking for shmat - found
-- Looking for IceConnectionNumber in ICE
-- Looking for IceConnectionNumber in ICE - found
-- Found X11: /usr/local/lib/libX11.so
-- Looking for include file pthread.h
-- Looking for include file pthread.h - found
-- Looking for pthread_create
-- Looking for pthread_create - not found
-- Looking for pthread_create in pthreads
-- Looking for pthread_create in pthreads - not found
-- Looking for pthread_create in pthread
-- Looking for pthread_create in pthread - found
-- Found Threads: TRUE  
-- Looking for _POSIX_TIMERS
-- Looking for _POSIX_TIMERS - found
-- Found Automoc4: /usr/local/bin/automoc4  
-- Found Perl: /usr/bin/perl (found version "5.14.2") 
-- Found Phonon: /usr/local/kde4/include (Required is at least version "4.3.80") 
-- Performing Test _OFFT_IS_64BIT
-- Performing Test _OFFT_IS_64BIT - Success
-- Performing Test HAVE_FPIE_SUPPORT
-- Performing Test HAVE_FPIE_SUPPORT - Success
-- Performing Test __KDE_HAVE_W_OVERLOADED_VIRTUAL
-- Performing Test __KDE_HAVE_W_OVERLOADED_VIRTUAL - Success
-- Performing Test __KDE_HAVE_GCC_VISIBILITY
-- Performing Test __KDE_HAVE_GCC_VISIBILITY - Success
-- Found KDE 4.10 include dir: /usr/local/kde4/include
-- Found KDE 4.10 library dir: /usr/local/kde4/lib
-- Found the KDE4 kconfig_compiler preprocessor: /usr/local/kde4/bin/kconfig_compiler
-- Found automoc4: /usr/local/bin/automoc4
-- Found JPEG: /usr/local/lib/libjpeg.so  
-- Found ZLIB: /usr/lib/libz.so (found version "1.2.7") 
-- Found PNG: /usr/local/lib/libpng.so (found version "1.5.12") 
-- Found PkgConfig: /usr/local/bin/pkg-config (found version "0.27") 
-- Found Exiv2: /usr/local/lib/libexiv2.so (found suitable version "0.23.0", minimum required is "0.19") 
-- No Kipi library version required. Check default version : 1.2.0
-- Check Kipi library in local sub-folder...
-- Check Kipi library using pkg-config...
-- checking for module 'libkipi-kde4>=1.2.0'
--   found libkipi-kde4, version 2.0.0
-- Found KIPI: /usr/local/kde4/lib/libkipi.so  
-- Kipi library version: 2.0.0
-- Kipi library SO binary version: 10
-- libkipi: Found version 2.0.0 (required: 1.2.0)
-- checking for module 'lcms2'
--   found lcms2, version 2.4
-- Found lcms version 2.04, /usr/local/lib/liblcms2.so
-- Found Soprano: /usr/local/include (found suitable version "2.9.2", minimum required is "1.99") 
-- Found SharedDesktopOntologies: /usr/local/share/ontology (found version "0.10.0") 
-- Found Nepomuk: /usr/local/kde4/lib/libnepomuk.so;/usr/local/lib/libsoprano.so  
-- Found LIBKONQ: /usr/local/kde4/include  
-- Configuring incomplete, errors occurred!
*** [do-configure] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/graphics/gwenview-kde4.
*** [run-depends] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/graphics/kdegraphics4.
*** [run-depends] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/kde4.
```


----------

